

The Story of Berkshire's Charlie Munger - jakarta
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124113732066375503.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
davidw
All of this (and a great deal more) is in Buffett's biography "The Snowball",
which I'm reading right now. Speaking of which, it's obviously
difficult/impossible to summarize that kind of book, but I have been taking a
few notes:

[http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/34/the-snowball-
warre...](http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/34/the-snowball-warren-
buffett-and-the-business-of-life)

Anyone else with observations is welcome to join in and/or comment about your
views of the book.

------
joshstaiger
Go to [http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&...](http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&q=here's+the+story+on+berkshire+hathaway&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8) and click on
the first link to bypass the pay wall.

Though, I find the article a little light on content.

~~~
stevenjames
Thanks

------
jakarta
Here's a Bloomberg article with his thoughts on derivatives:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=arSa...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=arSawo20sHA8&refer=home)

------
tricky
"Poor Charlie's Almanack - The Wit and Wisdom of Charles T. Munger" is a fun
read. Probably not worth buying, but your local library should have a copy.

------
ulvund
His "Art of Stock Picking" is a good read

<http://www.vinvesting.com/docs/munger/art_stockpicking.html>

------
stevenjames
Anyone have a direct link (e.g. non-subscription)?

